# Uniform tips



## Muir (8 Jun 2006)

I got this idea from another site. If anyone has a good tip how to get your uniform to look the best is could possibly be, then post it. And if anyone has any questions about the uniform they can ask and hopefully someone will answer their question.

So, to start it off:

To get a really good crease on your pants, run tailor soap down the inside of your pants where the crease is, if you can't find tailor soap, just use plain candle wax, the iron. The soap or wax melts and helps hold your creases in place. Of course I only found this out after I did it the old fashion way, but it's still a nice thing to know.

And I also have a question: what works best for shining brass cap badges?


----------



## George Wallace (8 Jun 2006)

Question:

Was that other site Army.ca?





There are six pages of Topics on Uniforms to be found in the Uniforms section alone.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (8 Jun 2006)

POWs in Germany in the Second World War are reported to have done the same thing - put soap in the creases of their battledress in order to keep them looking sharp. Not having irons, though, they folded their clothes, put them under what mattresses they had, then slept on them.  Not advising the latter, but whatever works, eh.


----------



## George Wallace (8 Jun 2006)

Actually, Michael, that is an old "Travel Tip" too.


----------



## ryanmann356 (9 Jun 2006)

Muir said:
			
		

> And I also have a question: what works best for shining brass cap badges?



If you have a cookie cutter, dont shine it at all, all you do is dull it up.  Other than that put some brasso on the kiwi cloth and rub your cap brass on the cloth.  Thats what I was told.  

For boots I find buffing them with nylon from panty-hos or something like that makes em shine up really well.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (9 Jun 2006)

If some of the cadets wanted to put their fav polishing tricks into the wiki, it might be a good place to collect this kind of info...and find out if your fav idea is crap or not in the process....


----------



## Kat Stevens (9 Jun 2006)

For a brass cap badge,  cheap white toothpaste and an old toothbrush.  Apply toothpaste to brush, add some cold water, and scrub like mad.   keep adding water as the lather gets gunky (it will look truly gross). Rinse well under warm water, buff with a dry cloth.... voila, sparkly clean, and no gingivitis.


----------



## ryanmann356 (11 Jun 2006)

To clean off dirt and scratched on your white webbelt for C1s apply white crest toothepaste generousely to area.  Rub with standard issue paper towel.  Rinse with damp paper towel.  Repeat.
 ;D


----------



## Buschgirl427 (16 Jun 2006)

To keep your boots looking amazing, I would suggest polishing them in the same direction (either clock-wise or counter-clockwise). Yes, I have experimented with this enough to notice; sad, I know  . And to get your beret formed right, TAKE OUT THE LINER! And from there, wear it in the rain, or run it under cold water (not hot, as it will shrink), and manipulate it to look sharp.


----------



## ryanmann356 (17 Jun 2006)

Buschgirl427 said:
			
		

> Yes, I have experimented with this enough to notice; sad, I know  . And to get your beret formed right, TAKE OUT THE LINER!



Your are not suppost to remove the liner from your baret, supposedly, since its not your property, you are defacing equipment.  Thats what I was told.


----------



## CallOfDuty (17 Jun 2006)

I've actually gotten so used to my beret with the liner.........that I'm afraid to take it out incase it might feel weird, lol.


----------



## Buschgirl427 (17 Jun 2006)

I've never been informed of this. But, do they expect you to look like a muffin man because you didn't. It's almost impossible to  get a decent beret with that stiff, starchy liner in it.


----------



## qyrang (17 Jun 2006)

Oh well... too late I already took out my liner : anyways I found that stretching your beret after a hot shower works really well


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Jun 2006)

If you shrink and shape your beret properly, there's no need to remove the liner. Use brasso to shine your badge. There's all kinds of ways of doing your boots.

And all this stuff has already been covered.........lots.......elswhere on the board. Do a search.

Muir,

Go read the guidelines. Especially, about searching before posting a question.


----------

